# Orijen - when to switch to adult food



## noahsmommy2007 (Apr 21, 2014)

We currently have our three month old on Orijen Large Breed puppy food. Our vet recommended to switch to adult at four months, but we have heard varying opinions on this. 

What is recommended to avoid her growing too quickly and placing too much weight on her joints?

Thanks!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

noahsmommy2007 said:


> We currently have our three month old on Orijen Large Breed puppy food. Our vet recommended to switch to adult at four months, but we have heard varying opinions on this.
> 
> What is recommended to avoid her growing too quickly and placing too much weight on her joints?
> 
> Thanks!



I just switched off at one year. It can be done later as well. You can call Orijen they will tell you too.


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

Our guy is almost 9 months now and we still have him on Orijen LBP. We'll probably switch him at a 1 year. So far so good, he is doing great on it. The breeder said anytime after 6 months you can switch, our vet said 6 months to a year is fine. Congrats on the puppy!


----------



## noahsmommy2007 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

